# 2004 V6 Frontier Timing Belt Noise



## belltek (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for reading, and any replies. I have a 2004 Frontier, v6 4x4, 105,000 miles. Like a good Nissan owner I just had my timing belt, water pump and tensioner replaced. I also had a complete tune-up, new wires, plugs, cap and rotor, fuel pump and air filter. I know I was over-due for the tune up but it's done so yay! Well the night I picked the truck up everything ran GREAT! The next day, when I started the truck I noticed a weird noise, that's hard to describe. It sounds like something is wobbling. I just had my oil changed today, and the guys at the quick lube said it sounded to them like something was slapping, and definitely wasn't right. I used a local shop instead of the dealer to save a few bucks, and this is the first time anyone other than the dealer has touched my truck. I am now thinking you get what you pay for. I am not driving the truck at all now, and Monday morning I am dropping it back with the shop that did the work to see if they can find the noise. Has anyone else had this issue, or does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be? I did check the coolant, and it's fine, even started the engine with the cap off the radiator and didn't see any bubbles.

Thanks!

P.S. I want a 2017 Frontier! :laugh:


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

belltek said:


> Thanks for reading, and any replies. I have a 2004 Frontier, v6 4x4, 105,000 miles. Like a good Nissan owner I just had my timing belt, water pump and tensioner replaced. I also had a complete tune-up, new wires, plugs, cap and rotor, fuel pump and air filter. I know I was over-due for the tune up but it's done so yay! Well the night I picked the truck up everything ran GREAT! The next day, when I started the truck I noticed a weird noise, that's hard to describe. It sounds like something is wobbling. I just had my oil changed today, and the guys at the quick lube said it sounded to them like something was slapping, and definitely wasn't right. I used a local shop instead of the dealer to save a few bucks, and this is the first time anyone other than the dealer has touched my truck. I am now thinking you get what you pay for. I am not driving the truck at all now, and Monday morning I am dropping it back with the shop that did the work to see if they can find the noise. Has anyone else had this issue, or does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be? I did check the coolant, and it's fine, even started the engine with the cap off the radiator and didn't see any bubbles.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. I want a 2017 Frontier! :laugh:


I'm almost inclined to say, take it to the Dealer and let them straighten it out, but only the Mechanic that did the work, know's what he did.

If it is AT, then maybe he damaged something, trying to get the Main Crank Pulley off.

I once took a nice 2L Volkswagon in to an independent shop to adjust the valve's. When they finished, the engine was makeing a loud ticking sound. The mechanic readjusted the valves, and it wasn't long after that, the engine dropped a valve and knocked a 2" hole through the block. From then on,, I try to do my own service and when it is more than I want to do,, then take it to the Dealer. Just my experience.

As far as the New '17 Frontier; Be sure to call Nissan Consumer Affair's and see if they'll give you a Good VPP(Loyalty Discount), on a New Frontier. The New Model Frontier may be comeing out soon, and IF So,, I'd try to get a Good Deal on a 2nd Generation that has had since '05 to work out the bug's.

I talked with a real nice Woman at Nissan Consumer Affair's,, and they gave me a really good VPP,, which made a huge difference in me being able to get a new '13. 

If you can,, get your New Truck First,, and take about a month to Clean, Shine, & Detail your '04. That's what I did; Used Meguir's #6 Wax/Polish on the Paint, Turtle Wax Detailer on the outside Plastic and Rubber. After I got through,, the Truck looked so good,, that I wanted to keep it too...  First person to look at it,, bought it.

Be sure to use the online appraisal @ KBB, TrueCar,, and there are about 2 or 3 more to get a good idea, what price to set on your '04. Also it wouldn't hurt to drive it by 2 or 3 used car place's, talk with the mgr., and ask him/her,, what they thought would be a good price to put on your '04.

Good Luck.


----------



## belltek (Feb 19, 2016)

So here is my follow up. I picked my truck up from the shop today and they fixed the problem. The mechanic that did the work did not properly torque the timing tensioner, and the belt loosened up and was flapping against the timing cover. That was the noise I heard. The owner of the shop worked with this mechanic to fix the problem, and assured me everything is now as it should be. The truck once again drives and sounds great, lots of power and very quiet. I am so thankful that major damage wasn't done. I had originally planned to let this shop put pads and rotors on, as those are needed too. I have changed my mine, and have an appointment in 2 days with my Nissan dealer to do the work. I was going to save $40 by going to an independent shop, but my piece of mind is worth $40. I know dealers can and do make mistakes, but at least they have the full backing of the Nissan corporation, and have received Nissan training, work on mostly Nissan's all day so I feel better with it in their hands.

Anway, I wanted to post my follow-up in case anyone else runs into this problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not all Nissan techs get Nissan training. Some dealers just send a few of their techs to training. How good a deal or an independent shop is depends on what technician works on your vehicle. I've worked for Nissan for 16 years and was a Master Tech and I've worked for independents, as well. I've encountered excellent technicians in both dealers and independents and I've encountered those I wouldn't want working on my bicycle, much less a car, in both dealers and independents.


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope they replaced the timing belt that was flapping around in there. I would definitely have a conversation with the owner if they didn't say that the belt was replaced as part of fixing the foul-up. There's no telling what kind of damage could have been done to a loose, flapping belt.

If they didn't replace the belt and refuse to do so, I would make sure they sign a statement to that effect so you can sue them when the belt breaks. 

That Nissan V6 is an interference motor and if the belt should break, it'll crunch your valves, leading to a very expensive repair or a new engine.

G'luck......ed


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Belltek,

Thank You for letting us know how it went, and that Your Frontier is now Running Good.

Nowaday's, it is more important than ever to do preventative maintenance, in an effort to keep our Truck's in Good Running Order, because of the High Cost's Involved and the High Cost's of Getting a New Truck.

I know that you were worried, and glad that it worked out good.

Good Luck on the New Truck, when you decide to make the move. The Truck Market is Red Hot Now,, and the Competition is Fierce, with more Truck's being sold than Car's. Year's ago, Car's Ruled,, but not now.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

belltek said:


> So here is my follow up. I picked my truck up from the shop today and they fixed the problem. The mechanic that did the work did not properly torque the timing tensioner, and the belt loosened up and was flapping against the timing cover. That was the noise I heard. The owner of the shop worked with this mechanic to fix the problem, and assured me everything is now as it should be. The truck once again drives and sounds great, lots of power and very quiet. I am so thankful that major damage wasn't done. I had originally planned to let this shop put pads and rotors on, as those are needed too. I have changed my mine, and have an appointment in 2 days with my Nissan dealer to do the work. I was going to save $40 by going to an independent shop, but my piece of mind is worth $40. I know dealers can and do make mistakes, but at least they have the full backing of the Nissan corporation, and have received Nissan training, work on mostly Nissan's all day so I feel better with it in their hands.
> 
> Anway, I wanted to post my follow-up in case anyone else runs into this problem.


From what you describe, I would seek to develop a relationship with the garage who screwed up and sought to make it right. They are more likely to remember you and give you better sevice. I honestly do not think that Nissan corporate will do a single thing for you if a dealer's mechanic does a bad job or a service adviser takes you for a ride. You may want to use the dealer for some engine and computer related stuff that requires their Nissan Consult program, but when it comes to brake rotors and pads, exhaust components, suspension items, wheel bearings, thermostats, radiators, tires, fluid drain and fills... save the money .


----------

